# FIRST LOOK: PUSH Factory MX Tune for Fox DHX Shocks



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Check this out:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I just had to take a cold shower.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Offer that new housing in different anodised colours....
And and i see push making a huge profit!
I want one!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm unclear about whether they mod your existing shock or if it is a new unit using fox parts. looks promising though. I wonder how much it's gonna be.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm hoping these new services appear on their site soon. So far I've heard of the boxxer upgrade and now the mx tune for the DHX are not up there as well as the factory racing tune for the RS Pike,Reba, and Rev. Who knows what else they have up their sleeves!!!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

rollertoaster said:


> I'm unclear about whether they mod your existing shock or if it is a new unit using fox parts. looks promising though. I wonder how much it's gonna be.


Dude... did you read linked article? 

Cliffs
- $299
- New bridge with avy hi/lo compression adjustment
- some other stuff


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks nice!



dascro said:


> I'm hoping these new services appear on their site soon.


On PUSH website:

Factory MX Tune
Coming 6/1/2009


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

One_Speed said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> On PUSH website:
> 
> ...


So it is there! Now just need the long awaited boxxer service and bring back the Pike factory race tune.


----------



## aussie_bushrider (Jul 6, 2006)

$299
add in the cost of the DHX shock and this is the same price as an avalanche.

I know I would prefer an Avalanche shock to a DHX with an Avalanche High/low adjuster.
The fact that push source the high/low adjuster from Avalanche/Suspension Racing Products says a lot about Avalanche really.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's actually the Avalanche high/low compression adjuster (from the article)


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

the littermag article says that. No news there


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

dascro said:


> So it is there! Now just need the long awaited boxxer service and bring back the Pike factory race tune.


no kidding! I have been waiting months for the boxxer to appear on the site :madmax:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Its one of those things worth doing if you already have a DHX or van R, but I wouldn't run out, buy the shock and have the MX tune, may as well just get a Elka/CCDB/AVY etc.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

.. so its a DHX converted to an avalanche? :lol:


----------



## aussie_bushrider (Jul 6, 2006)

I guess its a slightly lighter Avalanche that can fit in some frames that the Avalanche will not.

It also presumably has an adjustable piggy back volume and air pressure that the Avalanche does not.

It lacks the Avalanches oversized piston diameter, bladder and superior construction.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> .. so its a DHX converted to an avalanche? :lol:


because it has an avalanche compression adjuster? Yeah forget about all those other parts that make a shock work.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

considering the DHX 5.0 isn't really a good shock (imo on M-3's - a little to stiff) this would be a great upgrade)


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The valve on the bottom of the resevoir isn't used anymore correct? Do they just nitrogen charge it now or what?


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

From Darren over on the Turner board





"To answer a few quesitons, it no longer utilizes the propedal or boost valve feature. The gas pressure is preset based on the valving that you receive so there's no reason to adjust.

As the site mentions, it will be available to the public 6/1/09. Because we're already scheduling service work for that week, we'll most likely start taking orders by phone and through the site by the end of this week.

Darren"


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

aussie_bushrider said:


> $299
> add in the cost of the DHX shock and this is the same price as an avalanche.
> 
> I know I would prefer an Avalanche shock to a DHX with an Avalanche High/low adjuster.
> The fact that push source the high/low adjuster from Avalanche/Suspension Racing Products says a lot about Avalanche really.


Buy a DHX 3, and send it in. You'll get the same shizznits.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I already started looking for a slightly used van r!


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

What would be the benefits to my Van R? I'm posting this up now, but heading to their site right now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

1st, they put their own piston in there and adjust it to your weight/riding style/leverage ration. Their piston flows more oil and they arrange the shim-stack to the above parameters.

They also do things with the nitrogen charge and internal floating piston (in the reservior), bottom out bumper, etc, but the basic idea is that they tune it to your and your bike, which makes it react much better to high/low speed impacts. It shouldn't pack up, or bottom out, but it should be very supple and plush.

The high/low adjuster allows you to then dial in more low-speed compression and keep the bike/chassi from moving around like crazy with every input or bump. Little potholes or g-outs would cause my fox stuff to blow through the travel or wallow like crazy, and I had to keep it adjusted like that if I wanted decent high-speed impact traits. With the avalanche hi/low adjuster you can adjust the high speed, or low speed, or the threshold between them. The high-speed still opens up, especially when I ride faster and through more agressive terrain. It's amazing to see what a shock is capable of, and especially to have something that gets better the faster you go, which is the opposite of a lot of shocks I've had. The stock DHX tended to spike a bit on high-speed hits, so it got a bit worse the faster I went.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Will it fit in a 08 DHR?


----------



## PUSHIND (Jan 14, 2004)

> Will it fit in a 08 DHR?


No, we currently have some fit issues with the DHR and the Specialized Demo's. We're in the works on an additional bridge design to resolve the fit issues.

Darren


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

PUSHIND said:


> No, we currently have some fit issues with the DHR and the Specialized Demo's. We're in the works on an additional bridge design to resolve the fit issues.
> 
> Darren


Any fit issue with the Canfield Jedi's. I know the space for the shock is very limited. My dhx just fits about right. There is still a little room but not a whole lot.


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

Any fitting issues with the dw link bridge on an ironhorse sunday?


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

Would it fit in a Reign X1 2008?


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

transition-rich said:


> Any fitting issues with the dw link bridge on an ironhorse sunday?


Same boat here, Iron Horse 7Point?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

They have a picture in the article of it on an iron horse 7 point.. So it fits...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

what about SX Trails? 05?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

another one for an 08 sxtrail. Any fitment issues?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if this fits on my 05sxt then i know my next upgrade, period.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

PUSHIND said:


> No, we currently have some fit issues with the DHR and the Specialized Demo's. We're in the works on an additional bridge design to resolve the fit issues.
> 
> Darren


Whew, you just saved me $300. Thanks! 

Definitely post up when you get the Demo compatibility. Would be a nice winter upgrade.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kewl!

I said last year that I felt PUSH was the best trail tune but they were lacking compared to Avy for a DH/FR tune. Looks like they knew that as well and took steps to correct. Props to Darren and PUSH for looking at ways to improve their own services without letting egos or pride get in the way!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

nobody answered me or clockworks question.....we want this on our sxt......does it fit?


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

same with me - will it fit in a ironhorse sunday?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Why not ask Push directly if it will fit? Seems to make more sense than everyone asking if it will specifically fit their bike.


----------

